

Show HN: Skills.io, publish your work and archievements - mcorrientes
http://www.skills.io

======
chrisballinger
You might want to present a little more content before asking people to sign
up.

------
pork
What is a "skill rating platform"?

------
barredo
Why is missing part of the world?

